# pin mins



## BIG BEAR (Apr 1, 2008)

Any where to buy them on the Internet. Alot of local tackleshops have them around here. Just wondering if I could get some online.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Are you talking about a yozuri pin's minnow? If so I got one recently from BPS online. It was about 6.49 plus tax.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

OGF Sponser

Jammin Jigs
http://www.jamminjigs.com/



.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

OGF Delaware Lake tourney sponsor
www.microspoons.com
Check out the meat hook pin min jigs.


----------

